# RS3M 2020 vs WRM



## chocool6 (Jul 8, 2020)

The RS3M and WRM are both cubes of similar specifications, at least in terms of customization. Both have a dual adjustment system, and both have weak-medium magnets. Other than price, what are the main differences between the two cubes?

I personally don't need a new cube, but I just want to have a conversation about this, since many are saying that the RS3M is the WRM but a third of the price.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 8, 2020)

I have both, love em both. I've been maining the WRM and the older RS3M (coated version), and I'm really enjoying the RS3M2020. I run them both at 4 with the same lube setup, reliably average 24 seconds and get high 22 averages regularly.

I think there is a difference in magnet strength, and in overall feel of the cube between these two, at least to my hands. The magnet strength in the RS32020 feels a bit weaker - there's less feedback during turning compared to the WRM IMO. The feel of the RS32020 is a little bit softer and more muted - reminds me a bit more of the rs2 when it comes to that soft feeling - part of that might be the matte plastic. Mech wise they do feel quite similar and seem to perform the same for me at least, with the RS32020 reminiscent of the gts2 as well.

I didn't spend a lot of time solving the rs32020 out of the box but I think the out of the box performance is better compared to the WRM but if it has main potential you're gonna be setting it up anyway.

I'll throw the meilong M into the mix too since I really like it - compared to the rs32020 it feels lighter, more hollow, and has more hand feedback and click from the magnets. I'd love to get the same feeling out of the rs32020 and got the magnet set from the cubicle so I can report back. Meilong M is a great puzzle out of the box and even better with setup.

I've got magnets for the rs32020 coming potentially tomorrow from the cubicle, along with the angstrom version - will share more thoughts here. I'd love to hear impressions from faster solvers.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 8, 2020)

I'll say something as well. The RS3M 2020 is an awesome cube for its price, and turns and feels like a flagship cube. The WRM is also a great cube, and I mained the PVC Coated WRM all throughout my sub15 quest. There are some key differences however.

The WRM has the same magnet strength as the Gts3 M, which is understandable because the WRM was meant to be a non-ridged Gts3 M. The WRM is also half a mm smaller, and that makes a HUGE difference for me. I don't use a 54 mm cube because its too small for one handed. I use a 55.5 mm cube, and although half a mm doesn't sound like much, it is a make it or break it for me. I also use a 55.5 mm cube as my main (GAN Air M). One thing is that the Weilong WR is now basically useless because the RS3M 2020 is so much better than the non magnetic Weilong. One problem with the WRM is that I don't like the feel of it as much as the RS3M, and although I pick up my WRM once in a while, it doesn't compare to the RS3M, maybe cause its been a while and its old?

The RS3M is a solid "budget" (in terms of price not quality) cube, and I would recommend this to any beginner. It truly is a main-killer for some people, and is objectively better than GAN cubes. The dual adjustment system is an awesome addition, which separates it from other cubes. With a "high tech" mechanism, and found in a cheap, quality filled cube, the RS3M, with all its good qualities, was competing slightly for my main 3x3. The downside of this cube, however, is its drastically different feel from the GAN cubes I main(ed). I average around 8.5, and with the RS3M, I hit an all time low of 11.23 Ao12. This is due to my lack of playing around with this cube, but it is also due to its light magnet strength. I like my magnets medium strength and really loose, which the RS3M 2020 provided. It just wasn't the feel I was looking for.

Weilong WR M: Not recommend because there is an objectively better, similar, and cheaper option on the market.
RS3M: Recommend for beginners; not worth it for those who are already locked in with their main.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 8, 2020)

The WRM has the same magnets as the GTS3 LM.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 14, 2020)

I got the cubicle angstrom RS3M2020+ and also the magnet kit - the magnet kit to me at my level is a must-have - I don't feel like it affects the performance of the cube negatively (m-slices in particular) but it adds stability and improves the feeling a lot. Some may like even stronger magnets added - its a nice road to customizing the cube easily.

Angstrom version is well done and fast out of the box - I added more gravitas to the tracks to slow it down. Came tensioned at setting 4 and setup nicely all around - you can bump the tensions and experiment to slow it down a bit easily with the dual adjustment system.

Just want to add, the meilong M is great too and I like the magnet strength more on this, if someone has a way to make the RS3M2020 as tactile with magnet strength without overdoing the strength I'd love to hear suggestions.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 14, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> I'll say something as well. The RS3M 2020 is an awesome cube for its price, and turns and feels like a flagship cube. The WRM is also a great cube, and I mained the PVC Coated WRM all throughout my sub15 quest. There are some key differences however.
> 
> The WRM has the same magnet strength as the Gts3 M, which is understandable because the WRM was meant to be a non-ridged Gts3 M. The WRM is also half a mm smaller, and that makes a HUGE difference for me. I don't use a 54 mm cube because its too small for one handed. I use a 55.5 mm cube, and although half a mm doesn't sound like much, it is a make it or break it for me. I also use a 55.5 mm cube as my main (GAN Air M). One thing is that the Weilong WR is now basically useless because the RS3M 2020 is so much better than the non magnetic Weilong. One problem with the WRM is that I don't like the feel of it as much as the RS3M, and although I pick up my WRM once in a while, it doesn't compare to the RS3M, maybe cause its been a while and its old?
> 
> ...


You know it has weaker magnets than the GTS3M...
It’s the same as the LM version


----------

